# Knockdown on Bullnose



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Has this been discussed before.

How ya all do it? Sand it down when its dry like me? Leave it?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Cratter said:


> Has this been discussed before.
> 
> How ya all do it? Sand it down when its dry like me? Leave it?


Regular bead where there's California that meets smooth and if not then treat it like normal. Spray and knock it down .


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

To me it is a matter of personal preference. I will change how I do it according to the house style.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Round here, we leave it, unless ASKED to wipe it.

Ya need to ASK how they want it,,,,LOL


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I've always just sanded it, in fact, for a while I was the "prep" guy when ours quit unexpectedly. I got to sand all the walls, sand the bullnose, and caulk all the corners. Good times for $0.03/ft:no:

I was recently exposed to the smooth bullnose with knockdown walls....it looked super slick, I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Not the answer your looking for but.....

Here's a old pic from drywall king, it's what mudstar is saying. Just go with regular bead ceiling (90) then you won't have the problem with what to do with the bull nose bead. It still looks good IMO


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

knockdowm is ugly:yes:imo


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> knockdowm is ugly:yes:imo


I couldn't thank this twice, but I'd like to


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Cratter said:


> Has this been discussed before.
> 
> How ya all do it? Sand it down when its dry like me? Leave it?


I ususlly little bit sand it to round it after knockdown. It would be ugly if you sand it too much or not sand it at all

http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

chris said:


> knockdowm is ugly:yes:imo


I generally agree but some guys can make it look decent. I've really only seen it used in Ontario to hide a shoddy mudding or paint job(after the fact). Just didn't catch on too well here.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I generally agree but some guys can make it look decent. I've really only seen it used in Ontario to hide a shoddy mudding or paint job(after the fact). Just didn't catch on too well here.


Maybe in your neck of the woods of Ontario,,,,,, which by the way that's all there is where you live,,,,,, that's woods:thumbup:

Here, 9 out 10 ceilings get knock down. Which is excellent in my books, no sanding ceilings and less coats on the flats and screws:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Maybe in your neck of the woods of Ontario,,,,,, which by the way that's all there is where you live,,,,,, that's woods:thumbup:
> 
> Here, 9 out 10 ceilings get knock down. Which is excellent in my books, no sanding ceilings and less coats on the flats and screws:thumbsup:


:lol: It HAS been awhile since I've worked in your neck. Back in '98 in the Oakville,Burlington and Hamilton area Knockdown was still pretty new and things really weren't going too well with it. It did work well to hide crap work though. I'm not saying everybody using knockdown must be doing crappy work. Not at all !

And now up here EVERYTHING is 10-15 years behind. Some people have knockdown but it doesn't look so great because it is now new to some guys here who do it. As for tapers around here, it's a crap shoot. There's only one guy I care to work with.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> :lol: It HAS been awhile since I've worked in your neck. Back in '98 in the Oakville,Burlington and Hamilton area Knockdown was still pretty new and things really weren't going too well with it. It did work well to hide crap work though. I'm not saying everybody using knockdown must be doing crappy work. Not at all !
> 
> And now up here EVERYTHING is 10-15 years behind. Some people have knockdown but it doesn't look so great because it is now new to some guys here who do it. As for tapers around here, it's a crap shoot. There's only one guy I care to work with.


I think it's starting to go the other way now. If it's a spec home, builder goes for KD. Same price for them weather it's paint or sprayed., and they save money on the painter and they know the taper gets out that much sooner. But it seems when the house is already sold, the Home owner wants painted ceilings.

And guess what my last 3 houses have been,,,,, sold:furious:

My arms are going to fall off from sanding all these painted ceilings:furious:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think it's starting to go the other way now. If it's a spec home, builder goes for KD. Same price for them weather it's paint or sprayed., and they save money on the painter and they know the taper gets out that much sooner. But it seems when the house is already sold, the Home owner wants painted ceilings.
> 
> And guess what my last 3 houses have been,,,,, sold:furious:
> 
> My arms are going to fall off from sanding all these painted ceilings:furious:


 Try a hand tex:yes:. If finishing is really how you explain(no paint,knockdown, and even popcorn) a hand tex would skyrocket you into the most wanted tapers in area category


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> Try a hand tex:yes:. If finishing is really how you explain(no paint,knockdown, and even popcorn) a hand tex would skyrocket you into the most wanted tapers in area category


Hand textures take time though....unless you go with a skip trowel, which is _really_ fast


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Who cares what knockdown looks like I do this for a living to make money and if I have to finish a ceiling for paint I don't get paid enough. What do you get for finished ceilings 2buck(s).......loaded question .............


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Who cares what knockdown looks like I do this for a living to make money and if I have to finish a ceiling for paint I don't get paid enough. What do you get for finished ceilings 2buck(s).......loaded question .............


:laughing:

I'm starting to think you have a little man-crush on 2Buck....you're always singling him out, or suggesting that the guys listen to his advice, or applauding his good sense. 

I remember you now! You're the construction guy in the Village People! :yes::laughing::jester:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm starting to think you have a little man-crush on 2Buck....you're always singling him out, or suggesting that the guys listen to his advice, or applauding his good sense.
> 
> I remember you now! You're the construction guy in the Village People! :yes::laughing::jester:



Your absolutely right and 2buck is the Indian


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Who cares what knockdown looks like I do this for a living to make money and if I have to finish a ceiling for paint I don't get paid enough. What do you get for finished ceilings 2buck(s).......loaded question .............


We get a extra 3 cents added to the total square of the house. My guess is your getting 25 cents per sq of painted ceiling. But not bathrooms and closets.

But my calculations on the spray guy work out to 4.5 or 5 cents on the total sq of the house. so were getting burnt for 2 cents IMO.

Can't feel my arms right now, 13,500 sq house with painted ceilings today, 3rd one in a row


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Your absolutely right and 2buck is the Indian


yep, and we still give out free hair cuts, do you want one:whistling2:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I feel my arms.............I bet you arms float when your sleeping tonight..............


----------

